# a video for all you fellow predator hunters.



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/7175053/

a guy from another forum im part of got bored and made it.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh crap I might have to make a movie there. That was good.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

that was awesome.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I am so busted by that dude!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Now that is funny. I'm so done saying yote and P-dog. -_O- :O||:


----------

